# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Android Auto, Google Inc., Googleplex, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Inc.

android.com/auto

Android Auto on Wikipedia

Parrot RNB 6, Parrot SA, Paris, France

----------


## Airicist

Google gives first look at Android Auto 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> At Google I/O in San Francisco, the company reveals its new interface for Android in the car. The new software will integrate with your smartphone and also give voice control over mapping and messaging in the car. Twenty-five automakers will support Android Auto at launch.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Android Auto 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Live from Google's developers conference, we sat down to take a look at Android Auto, the new system that turns your car stereo into your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Android Auto in-car walk-through at Google I/O 2014 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Google's going after your car's dashboard in a big way this year with Android Auto, facing off with Apple's CarPlay in a battle of dashboard supremacy. There are four cars on the show floor at Google I/O this year, and we climbed into one to get you a full walk-through of the system.

----------


## Airicist

Android Car Demo 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Andrew Brenner gives Darrell an in-car demonstration of the Android smartphone powered car system. Included is Google Play, GPS directions, and more. All powered by either voice command or a touchscreen display.

----------


## Airicist

Android Auto hands-on

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> Meet Google's answer to Apple's CarPlay: Android Auto- and it puts the (almost) full power of Android in your car.
> Read more here: 
> "Google gives us a simulated ride with Android Auto"
> 
> by Michael Gorman
> June 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Getting married in Vegas with Android Auto — CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Now that the commercial release of Google's Android Auto is around the corner, we took it for a spin at CES 2015 — and ended up at a chapel.

----------


## Airicist

Android Auto review

Published on May 26, 2015




> Android Auto is Google’s play to get in your car and make you a safer driver. It’s now available in the 2015 Hyundai Sonata, which is the first car you can get Android Auto in from the factory. We spent a couple of weeks behind the wheel of an Android Auto equipped Sonata to see how it all works.

----------


## Airicist

Taking a spin in the first car with Android Auto

Published on May 26, 2015




> Engadget's Nicole Lee spends some quality road hours with the first car with Android Auto, the 2015 Hyundai Sonata.
> 
> Read more here:
> "Taking a spin in the first car with Android Auto"
> 
> by Nicole Lee
> May 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Audi takes the touch out of Android Auto

Published on May 28, 2015




> With its smartphone roots, Android Auto may seem made of touchscreens, but Audi's implementation in the all new Q7 SUV will rely on Audi's standard indirect controller situated on the console.

----------


## Airicist

Honda introduces Android Auto

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> Android Auto was designed to give drivers a simple, intuitive way through touch and voice to minimize the potential for distraction so the driver can stay focused on the road. Compatible with Android 5.0 and higher, Android Auto features Google Maps, Google Now, messaging, music and numerous popular apps.

----------


## Airicist

Developing apps for Android Auto

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> Our cars get us where we're going, while our phones keep us connected. Reach your users while they're out and about by extending your Media or Messaging app to Android Auto. As you'll learn in this course, making your app available in the car is as easy as extending your existing code. This course explains how to get started and then covers Media and Messaging apps in detail.

----------


## Airicist

Android Auto works in any car now

Published on May 19, 2016




> Google just announced that Android Auto will work on phones later this year, meaning you don’t need an Android Auto-compatible car to use it.

----------


## Airicist

Inside the Maserati Android Auto Concept

Published on May 19, 2016




> Google is showing off new ways to fully integrate its mobile OS Android into automobiles. Really expensive automobiles, but hey they are fast too.

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay vs. Android Auto

Published on Jul 21, 2016




> Apple CarPlay and Android Auto promise to bring the familiar experience of your smartphone to the dashboard of your car. So which is better? The Verge’s Lauren Goode reports.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Android Auto

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> Android Auto brings a new interface and exclusive apps to your car's in-dash color screen and cockpit controls. Smartphone integration lets you enjoy a variety of audio, entertainment and communication apps via an interface that looks and works like your Android phone. Since it links your phone (including the power of Google voice recognition) to your car, you can make calls, hear or dictate text messages, navigate to a destination, stream music, and more.

----------


## Airicist

A new direction for Android in cars | Google I/O 2017

Published on May 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

In-car with Android in the car

Published on May 18, 2017




> Android in the Car lets you control entertainment and navigation in the car, but also your garage doors, temperature in the home and more.

----------


## Airicist

Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Get entertainment




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Stay connected




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Find and go




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Get things done




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Plan your day

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Your Google Assistant is now available on Android Auto. So whether you have a compatible car - or the Android Auto app - you can now have hands-free help while you drive.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Android Auto is getting updated looks, and you should be excited"
In addition to a new darker color scheme, Google simplified the navigation bar and added other functionality that users have been asking for.

by Kyle Hyatt
May 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

2019 Android Auto facelift review: Quick tour

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> Google's new Android Auto is now rolling out!

----------


## Airicist

Smartphone Integration. New Android Auto extension.

Jun 24, 2020




> Smartphone integration on the next level. BMW now can display app content from your Android smartphone in the Digital Instrument Cluster and in the Head-up Display. Android Auto doesn’t need any cable connection – you only have to pair your smartphone with your BMW for the first time. The apps look and work the same as on your phone. Could it be any easier?

----------


## Airicist2

New Android Auto at CES 2023

Jan 6, 2023




> Google's booth at CES is usually fun and interactive, as well as informative. At CES 2023, Google announced many new features including more ways to keep all of your devices and media under one umbrella. Most significantly, it featured major updates to the Android Auto system.

----------


## Airicist2

The new Android Auto is here

Jan 5, 2023




> Android Auto’s new design and features, including universal split-screen support, smart Google Assistant suggestions, and enhanced messaging and media give drivers a more seamless connected experience on the road.

----------


## Airicist2

CES 2023: Android Auto with Patrick Brady

Jan 9, 2023




> Buckle up as we take you behind the scenes with Android Auto and BMW.

----------

